# Addison's adult eye color.



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

So, I finally was able to get some pictures of Addison with her eyes open. I don't think this has happened since she was a baby. What do you think? Kinda pretty, aren't they?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Very Gold and Very Beautiful!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Those are really pretty. The look like pumpkins. I love cats w/ orange eyes.


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Very pretty eyes!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

YES!! 8)


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww, very pretty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I like them :!:


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I love that first pic of her, and her eyes are beautiful and bright.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Love the grey & white babies!







Beautiful eyes too!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That is an interesting contrast. One of my cats has that color but he's orange/brown anyways. I've never seen it with a white cat before. PRetty cool.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

She's a beaut. She really is.

How's the aggression situation going?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, thanks! 

You know what, it's going better. It hasn't completely stopped, but this last week has been a dramatic improvement. I think you guys were right and she just needed a little more TLC and some time to cool off!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Good to hear.

Cats are a lot like women you know... :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

maybe that's why I have three cats and no spouse 8O


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

LOL! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She has such a beautiful face!


----------



## MerytBast (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow, those are really rich gold. Beautiful color and cat.


----------

